# Floating plants and surface biofilm



## paperlilies (Aug 31, 2014)

I have a lot of duckweed and brazilian pennywort. My betta (Opal) likes the shade they provide and my lower plants are greener with less bright light. I have to trim excess brazilian pennywort, take out excess duckweed as it slows the water flow and puts a halt to surface agitation.

A week ago, I noticed some surface biofilm, thin oily protein film. I did my 25-35% weekly water change, but it came back a couple days later. It is probably from overfeeding, lack of surface agitation, and some dead plant matter (I remove as soon as I see it). Since I spotted 12 RCS fry I want to give them a balanced diet for good growth: blanched cucumber or zucchini and snail/shrimp pellets.

I really like the delicate look of duckweed besides being a bit of a nuisance during weekly maintenance. Is is possible for the surface to be heavily covered with duckweed and brazilian pennywort, with minimal to no surface agitation, and be free of biofilm? Just cut back on feeding? 

My tank specifics and pictures:

10 gal
heated to 76-77 degrees
2 HOB filters
2 Stingray cliplights, 8 hrs/day
Plants - java fern, anubias petite, crypt wendtii, crypt spiralis, christmas moss, brazilian pennywort, duckweed


----------

